# للمهتمين ببرنامج Solidworks أنت تسأل وأنا أجيب



## alharbi3d (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية اشكر إدارة المنتدى على هذا الجهد الطيب في نشر العلوم الهندسية 

من خلال عنوان الموضوع أحببت المشاركة بما لدي من معرفة وعلم في هذا البرنامج 

فمن كان لديه سؤال أو مشكلة في هذا البرنامج فليضعها هنا
لكن كلي رجاء الابتعاد عن الأسئلة الدارجة مثل طريقة تنصيب البرنامج 
نريد أسئلة فنية تقنية داخلة في مجال التصميم الهندسي
اعاننا الله وإياكم

أخوكم
www.alharrbi.net


----------



## laouari (17 مايو 2010)

salam alikoum
je veut savoir est ce comment faire une géométrie d'une turbine Francis


----------



## alharbi3d (17 مايو 2010)

Salam
Vouliez-vous dire éoliennes ou turbines à gaz
Did you mean wind turbines or gas turbines
I have done something like this with flow simulation on Solidworks
you can see this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrSci7wG27o


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

salut 
je voudrais savoir est ce qu '_il est nécessaire de maîtriser SOLIDWORKS pour un ingénieur en génie energetique??
merci 
_


----------



## alharbi3d (17 مايو 2010)

salut
S'il vous plaît si vous pouvez écrire en arabe ou en langue anglaise est le mieux

Please if you can write in Arabic or English is better for me
:20:


----------



## alharbi3d (17 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول إذا كان الأخ مهتم بأهم معالم تصميم wind turbine on solidworks 
فقط يضع لي المشكلة التي حدثت له أو السؤال بشكل واضح أكثر*


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

أعتذر أخي

سؤالي هو هل أن برنامجsolidworks ضروري للمهندسين إختصاص طاقة؟(génie energetique)


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

alharbi3d قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال الأول إذا كان الأخ مهتم بأهم معالم تصميم wind turbine on solidworks
> فقط يضع لي المشكلة التي حدثت له أو السؤال بشكل واضح أكثر*


أخي الكريم 
هو يقصدturbine francis وهي توربينة هيدروليكية


----------



## alharbi3d (17 مايو 2010)

لا شك أن برتامج السوليد وركس مهمة لكل مهتم بالطاقة فهو يساعد على تقديم حلول مبسطة وسريعة وفعالة 
فاليوم كل الشركات الكبرى لديها مختبارات يتم فيها عمل دراسات قبل إنتاج اي منتج هذه الدراسات تشمل عمل محاكات لظروف وطبيعة عمل المنتج وجعله يعمل بالشكل الذي يريدون لكن خلف شاشات الحاسوب عبر برامج المحاكات أو ما يسمى simulation software وعمل تحليل هندسي (software engineering) يتعرض خلالها المنتج لأنواع مختلفة من الأحمال التي ستمر عليه أو يتوقع ذالك عند عمله على أرض الواقع.

فمثلا لو أرادت شركة إنتاج (wind turbine) تنتج طاقة محددة بالكيلو واط 
فمن السهل اليوم قبل إنتاج هذه التربينة عمل مماثلة ومحاكات لها وتحديد الأبعاد والقياسات المناسبة وهل الأنسب أن تكون (	Vertical Axis ) أم تكون (Horizontal Axis ) 
فكل ما تحتاجه هو عمليات رياضية بسيطة ثم عمل الموديل
مععمل التجاربة على الخامات حتى الوصول إلى الخامات الجيدة بأسعار معقولة والشكل الهندسي للريش ومحاكات عمل الرياح والسرعة المتوقعه باستخدام (flow simulation) لمجارات عمل السوائل والغازات وهنا بالطبع الهواء ثم معرفة أجواء المكان المراد وضعها فيه وما هي أشد الظروف التي يمكن أن تستطيع تحملها ومقاومتها وخاصة عمر الريش عن طريق عمل (fatigue analysis) .
وفي النهاية هل هذه التصميم يعطي بالفعل الطاقة المرادة والمحصلة النهائية.

هذا جزء بسيط من ما هو حاصل اليوم بالفعل
وهذا يوفر المال والجهد والوقت بشكل كبير جدا ويعطي مرونة أكبر في التعامل مع المتغيرات.

هذه الأمور وغيرها ممكن عملها بالسوليد وركس 
أتمنى أني قد أكون افدتكم


----------



## jouini87 (19 مايو 2010)

alharbi3d قال:


> لا شك أن برتامج السوليد وركس مهمة لكل مهتم بالطاقة فهو يساعد على تقديم حلول مبسطة وسريعة وفعالة
> فاليوم كل الشركات الكبرى لديها مختبارات يتم فيها عمل دراسات قبل إنتاج اي منتج هذه الدراسات تشمل عمل محاكات لظروف وطبيعة عمل المنتج وجعله يعمل بالشكل الذي يريدون لكن خلف شاشات الحاسوب عبر برامج المحاكات أو ما يسمى simulation software وعمل تحليل هندسي (software engineering) يتعرض خلالها المنتج لأنواع مختلفة من الأحمال التي ستمر عليه أو يتوقع ذالك عند عمله على أرض الواقع.
> 
> فمثلا لو أرادت شركة إنتاج (wind turbine) تنتج طاقة محددة بالكيلو واط
> ...


شكرا وبارك الله فيك:84:


----------



## alharbi3d (19 مايو 2010)

حياكم الله
وحاضر لأي سؤال فيما يخص البرنامج


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
سوالى معرف البرامج الملحقه بالسوليد مثل الكام وflow ,motion, work,مايوجد فيه وما هي البرامج
حيث اني لست من المبتدئيين لهذا البرنامج العملاق ولكن نريد ان نتبادل المهارات ونعلم مالم نكن نعلم


----------



## alharbi3d (20 مايو 2010)

هل تريد أن اتكلم عن الملحقات في البرنامج أو ما يسمى ( add ins )






إن كان كذالك فأخبرني


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

*ما الفرق بين برنامج **autocade** وبين برنامج **Solid Work*


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

*هل يغني **Solid Work** عن **autocade*
*وما الفرق بين اصدارات **Solid Work*


----------



## alharbi3d (20 مايو 2010)

الاخ م العقاب الجارح في انتظار ردك حتى يكون جوابي شامل ووافي لما طلبت

الأخ ابوجليبيب

فرق كبير بين برنامج solidworks وبرنامج autocade

برنامج solidworks برنامج متخصص واحترافي فيما يخص الهندسة الميكانيكية ويعتبر اليوم في مقدمة وطليعة البرامج المختصة في هذا الشأن حسب رأي المختصين 

أما برنامج autocade فهو برنامج مشهور وشامل يستخدم في الهندسة الميكانيكية وكذالك في غيرها 

لكنه لا يقارن ببرنامج solidworks 

فبرنامج solidworks برنامج احترافي ودقيق جدا ويقدم أدوات كان يحلم بها كثير من المهندسين والمختصين في التصميم 

وهو يغني بلا شك عن برنامج autocade خاصة لمهندسي الميكانيكه

فهناك أدوات الرسم والنمذجة والنمذجة السطحية واللحام والأنابيب فضلا عن ملحقات التحليل والمماثلة ومكتبة كاملة متخصصة في المعادن والرسم الثنائي التكاملي 

وأدوات كثيرة وفيه كل ما يطلبه المهندس وهذا ليس مبالغة ولكن هذا ما شاهدته وجربته

دمتم بخير


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم 
الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (6 يونيو 2010)

الأخ العزيز الحاربيد او كما تنطق
مع احترامي الشديد ليك وطبعا لمشاركتك الفعالة جدا وواضح انك على علم بالبرنامج
ومن دواعي سروري وما يثلج صدري ان اجد مثل هذا النموذج الرائع من المهندسين
بس الفرق الحقيقي بين السوليد ووركس والاتوكاد ان:
السوليد ووركس برنامج Parametric انما الاوتوكاد لا ليس كذلك
وللمزيد من الايضاح هتلاقوني موجود
اسف على الانقطاع


----------



## islamdesing (8 يونيو 2010)

سؤألى هو كيفية عمل تصميم الاسطنمبات على هذا البرنامج الكبير


----------



## alharbi3d (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع
islamdesing فقط اجلب لي صورة للشكل الذي تريد وأنا اخبرك بطريقة تصميمها على البرنامج


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع لدي سؤالين
1-نزلت من موقع البرنامج على الإنترنت solid works simulation training files 2008 
ولكن كانت كلها عبارة عن رسومات ولا يوجد فيها شروحات فإذا كان هنالك شروحات لهذه الرسوم فأين تنزل بالتحديد في البرنامج
2- لدي تصميم كامل لمكبس ميكانيكي سعة 20 طن تعمل عليه قوالب القطع أريد أن أعمل له حركة simulation motion لكل أجزائه المتحركة مثل الفلايويل والذراع فمن أين أحركها مجتمعة وليس كل واحد على حدة
مع العلم اني جمعت جميع اجزائه بالبرنامج


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (20 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن بعد اذن الاخ صاحب الموضوع*



islamdesing قال:


> سؤألى هو كيفية عمل تصميم الاسطنمبات على هذا البرنامج الكبير


 
مداخلة بسيطة 
لقد نزلت برنامج logopress3 في الملتقى الميكانيكي وهو متخصص في تصميم قوالب القطع
تجده هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204087.html


----------



## Very Little Engine (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
مشكوووووووور أخوي على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع. أنا عندي سؤال في مشروع لدي ببرنامج SolidWorks المشروع هو رسم Vertical Axis Wind Turbine أنا عملت جزء الرسم لكن المشكلة في عمل Simulation للمشروع وعمل Fluid Analysis للمشروع. جزء الرسم تجدها على الملفات المرفقة.​


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حياكم الله جميعا 

احييك يا بشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الممتع جدا 

انا سعيد جدا بهذه الاسئله والاجابات المفيده جدا 

انا ولله الحمد لسه بادئ اتعلم solidworks قابلتنى مشكله وهى 

ان الابعاد كبرت منى اوى 

يعنى مثلا ارسم خط واكتب بعد 10 الاقى الرسمه كبرت منى جدا اعتقد العيب فى الوحدات 

ياريت تفيدنى 

وجزاك الله خير 

كل عام وانتم بخير 
​


----------



## Very Little Engine (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم الجمل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> 
> حياكم الله جميعا​
> احييك يا بشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الممتع جدا​
> ...


 
المشكلة عندك في الزووووم (Zoom) عندك كبير حاول تصغر الزوووم

وإذا أردت تغييير الوحدة من عند Tools - Options - (Tab) System Options​


----------



## نزاردرويش (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزي انا بحاجة ماسة لملحقات solidworks2008

لتصميم قوالب القص والبلص والمحكاة 

لو ممكن رابط تورنت


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف يمكن الكتابة باللغة العربية في برنامج solidworks


----------



## shawki304 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك ووفاك اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع فانا فى بدايت تعليمى من كام يوم لبرنامج السولد وركس انا مهندس ميكانيكا طيران واعشق علم الأحمال وتوزيعاتها على الأجسام ووجت ان اسهل واححسن برنامج هوه السولد وركس

 ولكن انا دايخ على كتب او فيديو لتعلم هذه البرنامج الضخم لأنى لا آآمن بالكورسات فأريد ان اتعلمه فى المنزل  

 يريت بجد بجد لو تقولى على مكان كتب انزلها من النت  
 ل 2009 او 2010 

 ولو فى اماكن تنزيل فيديو من البدايه للحتراف  
 ولو فى كتب فيها امثله لتطبيق 

 وشكرا لك وفى انتظار ردكم الكريم 
 اخوك احمد شوقى ​


----------



## shawki304 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هل من مجيب


----------



## shawki304 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اواجه مشكله فى تنصيب Solidworks 2010 
هذه الرساله تطلعلى بعد مخلصت كل الخطوات والlic


"Could not obtain a license from Solidworks.
Cannot find license file, (-1,359,2)"

I understand that some of you passed it, can any one share how they did it?

يريت حد يساعدنى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shawki304 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة إلى الله


----------



## مصر النيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

قناة على اليوتيوب تهتم بالسولد ورك باللغة العربية [FONT=&quot]://

www.youtube.com/user/solidworkspace
[/FONT] 


http://solidworksspace.blogspot.com
/ مدونة تهتم بالسولد


----------



## مصر النيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

http://solidworksspace.blogspot.com/ مدونة تهتم بالسولد 
://www.youtube.com/user/solidworkspaceك قناة على اليوتيوب تهتم بالسولد ورك


----------



## energitique (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لقد اعجبني هذا المنتدى فاسرعت في المشاركة فيه 
اما يا اخي الكريم فانا لدي سؤال في السوليد ووركس والسؤال هو
اني وجدت صعوبة في انشاء body الذي يخص 
gate valve فهل من مساعدة منكم واجركم على الله


----------



## energitique (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخواني لما لا احد يرد علي اني اريده في اقرب زقت ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## mouhamed hamouda (2 أبريل 2011)

أخي العزيز أريد معرفة كيف أطبق خاصية _animation _بالإعتماد على برمجية solidworks


----------



## hwelding (2 أبريل 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد الرحمان محمد (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

can i do spring animaion on solidworks 2007? 

if yes how ?


----------



## noureddineazza (5 أبريل 2011)

كيف ترسم ترس من نوع *Spiral bevel gear*


----------



## المهندس محمد عماد (5 أبريل 2011)

أعزائي المهندسين
أنا عاوز أعرف كيفية تغيير حجم الصورة بعد ما أدخلها على السوليد وركس


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لما كنت عم نصب برنامج solidworks 

طلعت لي هالعبارة بس ما فهمت شو معناها ( يعني وين المشكلة )

the wizard was interrupted before solidworks2010 sp0

فياريت منكم الحل ضرووووووووري

وشكرا سلفا


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم
حاول اغلاق جميع البرامج بما فيها تلك التي تعمل في الخلفية قبل عملية التنصيب
يرجى الاعلام عن النتيجة للفائدة للجميع وشكرا


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (28 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم اخي 

تم التنصيب بنجاح

مشكوووووووووور

بس عندي استفسار لما عم حط على الخيار Dynamic Mirror

البرنامج ما عم يقوم برسم نظير الخط اللي انا راسمه بالنسبة لخط المرأة الانشائي


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا احب ان اشارك معكم في المناقشة حول هذا البرنامج والاسنفادة من خبرتكم فيه
ويا حبذا لو ممكن تحميل البرنامج او وضع رابط (شغال ) لهذا البرنامج اكون شاكراً لكم


----------



## ameeno (29 أكتوبر 2011)

noureddineazza قال:


> كيف ترسم ترس من نوع *Spiral bevel gear*





يمكنك إختيار ترس جاهز من ToolBox بعملومية عدد الأسنان و الموديول module و ....


----------



## bouci83 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وانا انتظر ملاحظاتكم ومداخلاتكم حول استخدام هذا البرنامج 
تقبلوا تحياتـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## berghamp2000 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن ملف swbrowser.mdb وذلك عندما استخدم ايعاز hole wizard يطلب مني هذا الملف الرجاء سرعة الرد


----------



## azhermuhson (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رسم حلزون*

[السلام عليكم 

الاخوة الاعزاء كيف يمكن رسم حلزون على انبوب بشكل نابض (helical with spiral on the wall


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم PhAnToM-H3ll 
يجب ان يسبق استخدام Dynamic Mirror رسم محور التناظر في Sketch وهو عبارة عن مستقيم انشاء.
انا اسف على التاخر بالرد لخضوعي لعملية عينية.​والسلام عليكم​


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الاخ الكريم berghamp2000*
*ان ملف swbrowser.mdb هو موجود في الحاسب لديك لانه ينزل اثناء التنصيب الا ان المشكلة هو في ضياع المسار نيجة لازالة نسخة سابقة . *
*1- شغل البرنامج SolidWorks *
*2- اختار Option*
*3- اختار File paths*
*4- اختار Hole Wizard*
*5- ابحث عن موقع الملف swbrowser.mdb في حاسوبك وانسخ المسار لهذا الملف الى **الخطوة 4*​*يرجى اعلامنا بالنتيجة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع*
*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم azhermuhson
مسالتك كما ارى غير واضحة ... هل الانبوب المفروض اسطواني ام متعرج فان كان اسطواني فالمسالة بسيطة ام ان كان متعرج فالمسالة سناخذ منحى اخر . يرج التبيان.​والسلام عليكم​*


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


يا شباب انا عندي مشكلة ما عم تنحل اللي هي يكون ينزل السولد ولما يوصل مرحلة معينة يطلعلي خطا : <<<<<<<<< شوفو الصور

هلا وهو ببداية ينزل 









وهلا لما يطلع الخطأ




يا ريت تجاوبوني ضروري:11: لانه الدكتور بالكلية بهدلني بهدلة مرتبة :86:


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للجميع انا ساكون من المستفيدين من الاسئلة والاجوبة التي ستدور هنا مع الامتنان للاخ الحربي على هذا الموضوع القيم ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين ......بعد الأذن منكم طبعاً


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الاخ الكريم PhAnToM-H3ll*​ 
*في مشاركة سابقة لك افدت انه تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح والان هناك مشكلة في التنصيب !!!!*
*وانا الاحظ على سطح مكتبك كما هو واضح في الصورة ايقونة البرنامج وهذا لا يتم الا بعد انتهاء التنصيب !!!*
*هل تحاول اعادة التنصيب ام ماذا ؟*​


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (14 نوفمبر 2011)

fahed hamzeh قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الاخ الكريم phantom-h3ll*​
> *في مشاركة سابقة لك افدت انه تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح والان هناك مشكلة في التنصيب !!!!*
> *وانا الاحظ على سطح مكتبك كما هو واضح في الصورة ايقونة البرنامج وهذا لا يتم الا بعد انتهاء التنصيب !!!*
> *هل تحاول اعادة التنصيب ام ماذا ؟*​




نعم اخي تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح على لاب توب اخر غير لاب توبي مع العمل انه وندوز سفن
وكان يطلع الخطأ اللي موجود بمشاركتي السابقة ولكن بالصدفة قبل التنصيب

والان ظهرت لدي نفس المشكلة في بداية الامر بعدها قبل التنصيب ولكن قبل ما ينتهي التثبيت بقليل تظهر لي المشكلة اللي موضحة بالصورة

اما بالنسبة لايقونة البرنامج موجودة بالفعل بس لما اضغط عليها ما يفتح البرنامج

ملاحظة : 
1- بالنسبة للبرنامج هل يحتاج مكونات اضافية يعني : مثلا لازم يكون موجود بالويندوز دايركتد او net farmwork او وندوز انستلور
2- الويندوز اللي عندي هو سفن 32 بت
3- البرنامج هو solidworks 2010 sp0
هل ممكن توافق البرنامج مع الويندوز يلعب دور ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ الكريم
يوجد مجلد اسمه prerequist وهو ضمن CD البرنامج ويتضمن جميع برامج التهيئة المطلوبة قبل التنصيب.ويتم تنصيبها تلقائيا عند تنصيب برنامج Solidworks . اتمنى عليك ان تقوم بتنصيب هذه البرامج يدويا قبل تنصيب الـ Solidworks .
ان برنامج Solidworks يتوافق مع جميع اصدارات Windows .
يوجد في منتدانا الرائع هذا روابط لـ Solidworks 2012 وهو اصدار ممتاز وانا شخصيا انصح باستخدامه.​يرجى التفضل باعلامنا عن النتيجة لفائدة الجميع وشكرا​


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله اخي :75:

ردود رائعة ....... اجوبة محترفة 

اهنيك
​
ملاحظة : يا ريت ما تتاخر بالرد علينا لاننا محتاجينك على طول وانا ما بدي اخذي ايميلك احكي معك منه منشان تعم الفائدة للجميع ..... طبعا عندي اسئلة كثيرة:10:.... فبدك تتحملنا:81:


----------



## PhAnToM-H3ll (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي هذا المشروع وما عم اعرف اشتغله بالشكل الصحيح

يا ريت تشتغله وتصوره فيديو منشان حمله واعرف طبق

هذي صور السؤال :​





هذي الصورة الثانية تكملة السؤال​


----------



## Andrew William (9 مايو 2012)

*انا عندى مشكلة كل لمل اجى اعمل left hand helical gear مش بيرضا يرسما بيخفى السنون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## زهية نزيهة (11 مايو 2012)

ممكن مساعدة من ذوي الاختصاص لو سمحتم لمن له خبرة في الصوليد وركس


----------



## fgr571 (25 مايو 2012)

please i need solid works on apple mac os x with its crack 
can u help me 
thx


----------

